# Hecht auf dem Grill



## RaEma (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute Abend haben ich meinen ersten Hecht von dem Grill gegessen. Hat leider nicht besonders gut geschmeckt.
Kann mir jemand Möglichkeiten einer Füllung, etc sagen?
Ich danke im vorraus,

>>RaEma<<


----------



## thymallus (29. Mai 2003)

hallo,

wenn gegrillt, dann in Folie und mit Butter oder Speck und frischen Kräutern drauf.Zum Grillen ohne Fettzugabe ist der Hecht zu fettarm,d.h. er wird zu trocken und brennt leicht an.Meinem Geschmack nach wenigstens.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2003)

Damit ein Hecht, egal ob Filet, Kotelett oder am Stück nicht zu trocken wird, muss man nur Garzeit und Temperatur beachten. 
Will heissen: Niedrige Temperatur (also beim grillen möglichst hoch hängen) und nicht zu lange garen.
Hatte ich beim letzten AB - Treffen am Edersee für 2 Kollegen gemacht, die einen massigen Hecht vom Angeln mitbrachten. 
Nur ein bisschen Salz und etwas Bier an den Fisch, in Alufolie eingeschlagen und auf den Grill gelegt.
Kommentar: "Und ich dachte immer Hecht sei trocken."
Als Füllung kann man z.B. je nach GEschmack Wurzelgemüse nehmen, das man in Butter gedünstet hat, oder auch Rattatouille (Mischgemüse aus Paprika, Zucchini, Auberginen, Zwiebel und tomaten, mit Salz, Pfefer, Knoblauch und Kräutern abgeschmeckt, in Olivenöl oder Butter gedünstet).
Das Gemüse dabei bicht zu weich dünsten, da es auf dem Grill noch etwas weitergart.


----------



## thymallus (29. Mai 2003)

hallo,

aber ein bißchen Butter an den Hecht kommt halt fein,Thomas(vergleiche alten Spruch:"Da muß Butter bei die Fische")

gruß thymallus#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2003)

Logisch "schadet" Butter (Fett grundsätzlich) nix, deswegen habe ich ja auch bei den Füllungen geschrieben, dass man das Gemüse mit Buter dünsten soll.
Aber man benötigt das Fett bei richtiger Hitze/Garzeit nicht unbedingt, das wars, was ich damit sagen wollte.


----------



## RaEma (29. Mai 2003)

Aha, da hab ich unseren Fehler auch schon gefunden. 
Wir haben den Fisch nämlich nur zehn Zentimeter über der Glut hängen lasse.
Viel Butter hatten wir aber drin.

Schon mal vielen Dank,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2003)

Na prima, dann kanns mit em näxten Hecht ja besser klappen:m :m


----------



## chippog (30. Mai 2003)

wie sich leicht ein jeder ausrechnen kann, gilt der tipp ja nicht nur für hecht, sondern eben für im prinzip jeden mageren fisch, wobei ich selber gerne fischfilets kurz scharf angrille um sie dann bei sehr geringer hitze nachgaren zu lassen. chippog


----------

